# Reemplazar triac de electroválvula de lavadora LG.



## Ricardo P. (May 3, 2019)

Cordial saludo, estoy tratando de arreglar la tarjeta electronica de una lavadora LG, la electroválvula siempre quedaba activada llenando agua, al destaparla encontré que el triac BCR 1 AM se encontraba reventado y una resistencia de 470 ohm quemada, solamente logré encontrar la resistencia y la reemplacé, pero el triac no lo he podido conseguir y me recomendaron otro de referencia BT136 600E éste es mas grande, mi pregunta es si este triac puede reemplazar la otra referencia es decir el BCR 1AM ? O si no que otra referencia podria buscar, quedo atento a sus respuestas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2019)

No creo que haya problemas , ojo que tienen distinta distribución de patas , mirá los datasheets 

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/302/BT136-600E-352978.pdf
https://www.renesas.com/eu/en/doc/products/transistor/001/r07ds0177ej0500_bcr1am12a.pdf


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 4, 2019)

Puedes usar el MBS4991 .o el BT131, o el MAC92A o el MAC97A6. el Z0103AM. el Z0109.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Ahora que me acuerdo esos de 1 A los he visto en las luces navideñas . . .


----------



## SKYFALL (May 5, 2019)

Asi sea un triac de mas capacidad no pasa nada igual te funciona, evita que el reemplazo sea un triac de menor capacidad de manejo de corriente y conecta los pines de forma correcta, puede cambiar la configuración de una referencia a la otra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2019)

Cual es la sensibilidad de disparo del triac original???


----------

